# Proyectos enfocados a los coches



## Turboalimentados (Dic 13, 2013)

Hola a todos, bueno estoy haciendo un Fp superior de electrónica y antes he estudiado mecánica               y electricidad de coches, ahora estamos haciendo pequeños proyectos de placas impresas, ya voy a terminar un voltímetro con leds con el lm3914 y ahora estoy buscando ideas de proyectos enfocados a lo que me gusta los coches, alguna idea de proyectos??


----------



## trilaware (Dic 13, 2013)

Con el mismo lm3914 tal vez podrías hacer un indicador de nivel de combustible, o de presión en el múltiple de admisión, o de temperatura de motor... o simplemente todo un tablero completo digital. Exito!


----------



## f0raster0 (Dic 14, 2013)

Leer el computador a bordo.. allí está toda la información de vehículo, para los autos aquí una idea..
http://arduinodev.com/freematics/


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Dic 14, 2013)

Electricidad o electronica?

Hay un proyecto por ahi que me parece interesante que consiste en mezclar agua pulverizada con la gasolina en el carburador o cuerpo de aceleracion, no se como se llame el metodo pero es para ahorrar gasolina


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 14, 2013)

el agua inyectada, no es nuevo, lo usaban los Focke-Wulf en la segunda guerra, se usaba para enfriar la camara de combustion, y asi poder aumentar la masa de combustible aire, dando mucho mas potencia al motor....no se usaba continuamente, solo en emergencias o periodos breves
se me hace mas viable el hidrogeno, como combustible alternativo y renovable


----------



## Scooter (Dic 15, 2013)

Desconfío muy mucho de los métodos milagrosos; es como decir _"todo el equipo técnico de ingenieros de VW, Peugeot, Renault y Ford son tontos del haba y/o unos corruptos vendidos a las petroleras. Yo que si que soy listo con un imperdible, un litro de agua y un transitor PNP voy a mejorar el rendimiento del motor de verdad y voy a ahorrar a saco"_
No confío nada en esos teoremas, la verdad.

Hasta que se demuestre lo contrario para obtener mas potencia hay que  quemar mas gasolina y para ello se hacen muchas cosas algunas de ellas a la vez o no; aumentar cilindrada, aumentar revoluciones, meter mezcla a presión (compresor del tipo que sea), meter un oxidante mejor que el aire (NO2 o semejante), enfriar la mezcla para que ocupe menos y quepa mas (intercooler o lo del agua que habéis comentado). Con cualquiera de ellos como se mete mas masa de mezcla el motor tiene mas potencia y claro, meter mas masa de mezcla es exáctamente eso; meter mas masa de mezcla osea mas gasolina y osea gastar mas.
Luego están los decimales que pueden tener mucha mucha importancia; buena chispa en su momento óptimo, reducir rozamientos, mejorar sellado y compresión y un largo etcétera en los que se puede trabajar.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Dic 15, 2013)

Bueno según entiendo el tema no es inventar algo sino realizar algún proyecto yo desconozco si sirve eso del agua por eso lo sugeri .

Por otro lado acá en fraudeland son capaces de todo por el petroleo y cuando digo todo es incluso lo inimaginable desde hacer cosas tan ridículas como vender el petroleo de la nación por un partido de fútbol hasta matarse entre si. Así que no me extraña para nada que las industria automotriz frene tecnologías mas eficientes aunque suenen ridiculas


----------



## Scooter (Dic 15, 2013)

Pues la respuesta es sencilla; si aporto algo a la mezcla que no participa en la combustión pierdo rendimiento ya que parte de la energía se emplea en evaporar agua y no en empujar al vehículo. Otra cosa es que momentáneamente enfrie la cámara etc lo que me permite llenar mas el cilindro (consumir mas) y momentáneamente tenga mas potencia . Eso puede ser de vida o muerte en un avión de combate o en un adelantamiento pero no veo que aumente la eficiencia en ninguno de los dos casos. Eso si, si la pregunta es ¿Que prefiere estrellarse gastando menos o adelantar gastando mas? La respuesta creo que está clara (supongo)


----------



## Turboalimentados (Dic 15, 2013)

Lo del hidrógeno no me lo creo ya que habiendo tantos ingenieros uno con un poco de agua y otros componentes bajan el consumo?? Venga ya! 

Estoy hablando en este tema de proyectos a pequeña escala tipo voltimetros, algún amperimetro o cosas asi


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Dic 15, 2013)

Turboalimentados dijo:


> Lo del hidrógeno no me lo creo ya que habiendo tantos ingenieros uno con un poco de agua y otros componentes bajan el consumo?? Venga ya!
> 
> Estoy hablando en este tema de proyectos a pequeña escala tipo voltimetros, algún amperimetro o cosas asi



A eso me referia yo con interesante del proyecto Comienza desde ver si es cierto o no por lo que yo se seria posible, el agua contiene oxigeno e hidrógeno ambos necesarios para la combustión. 

Ahora si es un proyecto de arma y ya ,sencillito... también me parecen interesantes los proyectos de asistencia electrónica para el motor como inyección electrónica por ejemplo


----------



## Scooter (Dic 15, 2013)

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> A eso me referia yo con interesante del proyecto Comienza desde ver si es cierto o no por lo que yo se seria posible, el agua contiene oxigeno e hidrógeno ambos necesarios para la combustión.
> 
> Ahora si es un proyecto de arma y ya ,sencillito... también me parecen interesantes los proyectos de asistencia electrónica para el motor como inyección electrónica por ejemplo



Si y no. Es decir NO, NO, NO y mil una veces no (si fueran mil que es par sería un SI)

Esos son los fundamentos de la tergiversación pseudocientífica; es cierto que el agua es H2O y si lo separamos y lo quemamos sale nuevamente H2O y además desprende mucha energía. El único pequeño detalle sin importancia es que para separar una molécula de agua se gasta mas energía que la que se obtiene después al quemarlos, si a eso añadimos los rendimientos de la máquina de trocear el agua mas los rendimientos de la máquina de "arrejuntar" el agua sale una pérdida energética muy muy importante.
El único uso esto es gastar mucha energía cuando nos sobra; por ejemplo cuando hace mucho viento o mucho sol y de ahí con gran gasto energético guardar el H2 (complicado y tremendamente peligroso) para gastarlo cuando lo necesitemos, por ejemplo una noche sin viento. En este proceso hemos gastado mucha mas energía que la que luego obtenemos pero la hemos gastado cuando sobraba y la hemos consumido cuando hacía falta, por eso es interesante.

Volviendo al tema de la pregunta, pues todo lo que sea instrumentación, control de inyección etc.
Como siempre en mi papel de aguafiestas vuelvo a recordar la normativa Española que resumidamente prohíbe hacer ninguna modificación a ningún vehículo bajo ninguna circunstancia. Así que todo eso sería experimental/didáctico que no es poco. Para pasarlo a comercial habría que gastarse algunas decenas de miles de aurelios en laboratorios, certificaciones y demás procesos burro-cráticos.


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 15, 2013)

> Estoy hablando en este tema de proyectos a pequeña escala tipo voltimetros, algún amperimetro o cosas asi


lo mas tipico, son los voltimetros, amperimetros y demas  paneles digitales. (en el foro abundan detalles y circuitos)
podrian ser levanta vidrios electricos, atenuador de panel de luces, o cualquier otro que decidan ustedes
 ahora si nos metemos en el tema de inyeccion electronica se me hace medio complicado para que sea un proyecto standart,muchos autos usan la secuencia, o pulsos de su computadora y estas son diferentes segun sean las marcas, modelos o años asi que seria un pequeño descontrol
pero tambien esta mi apoyo, solo es un punto de vista....
si quieren tunear el auto miren lo que puede pasar....


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 16, 2013)

hola...bueno buacando entre mis cosa..... algo para el amigo solaris8......encontre esto....guardado...y bueno la verdad que por los años que tiene...sigue siendo actual....pues el sistema se popularizo... siendo un estandar en los autos actuales....la verdad que hay tela para cortar con esto..... pero bueno se los dejo para que lo lean


----------



## masteralfonso7 (Dic 16, 2013)

Ideas de proyectos y proyectos ya hay varios aquí en el foro:
Tacómetro, Shift light y limitador de rpm
Atenuador de luz interior
Encendido transistorizado
Y como ya te han sugerido:
Indicadores led varios: Nivel gasolina, RPM, Temperatura de refrigerante, etc (todos se pueden con base al LM3914)
Yo por mi parte te doy las siguientes ideas comenzando por accesorios:

Luz crepuscular (sistema que activa las luces de posición y luces bajas según el nivel de luz del exterior, cuando entras en un túnel, estacionamiento o simplemente cuando cae la tarde)
Temporizador del limpiaparabrisas (hay autos que solo traen 2 velocidades para el motor del limpiaparabrisas y otros que tienen control que te permite controlar la velocidad como si de un control de volumen de audio se tratara.)
Pantalla cristal líquido o analógica (pilotos led o focos 12v) para indicar puertas abiertas
Panel de toma corriente con salida 12V y 5V usb para cargadores de celular etc.
Ya más adelante puedo aportar ideas para sistema de motor y demás.









Scooter dijo:


> Desconfío muy mucho de los métodos milagrosos; es como decir _"todo el equipo técnico de ingenieros de VW, Peugeot, Renault y Ford son tontos del haba y/o unos corruptos vendidos a las petroleras. Yo que si que soy listo con un imperdible, un litro de agua y un transitor PNP voy a mejorar el rendimiento del motor de verdad y voy a ahorrar a saco"_
> No confío nada en esos teoremas, la verdad.



Saludos compañero, yo también desconfío de los métodos milagrosos, sin embargo con 15 años de experiencia en electricidad automotriz te puedo asegurar que si bien los ingenieros automotrices no son unos habas, no poseen un margen de error del 0%.

Desde los primeros automóviles hasta los actuales 2013 y los futuros, existen fallas de diseño cometidas por las mejores marcas.
En los últimos 5 años hemos atendido en nuestro servicio automotriz como en el de varios colegas de otras partes del mundo, fallas de diseño, si efectivamente de diseño tal como lo escribo  en automóviles aun siendo de último modelo. 

Fallas que han sido subsanadas con modificaciones por parte de talleres independientes como el nuestro o por parte de las agencias cuando afortunadamente ha aplicado la garantía, (las ya muy conocidas RECALL, que son llamadas de las diferentes marcas de autos a propietarios de algún modelo que salió con un defecto de diseño y se les pide que lo lleven para su arreglo de forma gratuita; estas situaciones se están experimentando con mucha mayor frecuencia ahora que en décadas anteriores lo cual supone una ilógica desde mi punto de vista: 

Si una función X de un auto ya se efectuaba de manera óptima usando un diseño de probado funcionamiento en un modelo anterior, ¿porque esa función en un modelo posterior se le cambia el diseño por uno erróneo además de innecesario?

 Entiendo que los diseños puedan evolucionar, pero si los ingenieros son más que truchas, acaso no podían probar el diseño lo suficiente antes de implementarlo en un auto para venta al público o no cuentan con la tecnología o los recursos para ello y por ello emplean como conejillos de indias a los compradores de autos?

Un saludo a todos amigos, aclarando esto es solo un punto de vista que comparto no es para polémicas ni para molestar a nadie, por el contrario es para contribuir a encontrar respuestas  y aclaraciones sobre tecnologías que nos ayudan a todos.

Quedo a sus órdenes para cualquier contribución que podamos hacer en autotrónica, electricidad automotriz pues esa es mi área de trabajo desde hace mucho.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 19, 2013)

Eso también es cierto; algunos vehículos tienen fallos conocidos que los fabricantes en muchas ocasiones se niegan a asumir. Efectivamente nadie está libre de errores, y si subsanar un error cuesta muy caro los fabricantes estudian la relación entre una cosa y otra; el coste de reparar y el de no reparar. Conozco varios casos de fallos de diseño que el propietario se ha tenido que tragar.

De lo que se estaba hablando mas bien es de las soluciones milagrosas y pintorescas del tipo reducir el consumo aumentando la potencia y ya de paso la capacidad del maletero poniendo un condensador en paralelo con la luz de cortesía y un chicle el la pastilla de freno delantera izquierda.

Respecto al tema original, creo que echando una ojeada en el subforo correspondiente verás proyectos de todo tipo; encendidos, instrumentación etc etc.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Dic 19, 2013)

> De lo que se estaba hablando mas bien es de las soluciones milagrosas y pintorescas del tipo reducir el consumo aumentando la potencia y ya de paso la capacidad del maletero poniendo un condensador en paralelo con la luz de cortesía y un chicle el la pastilla de freno delantera izquierda.



bueno yo de lo que hablaba era de esto:
http://blog.bovmex.com/sistema-de-inyeccion-agua-metanol/






extraido del enlace que anexe:


> Principio de operación del sistema de inyección de agua metanol
> 
> El principio de operación de este sistema está basado en 2 puntos básicos:
> 
> ...



y como mencionaron es un metodo viejisimo que se usa desde la segunda guerra mundial 

obviamente conozco proyectos que son totalmente caseros y a quienes lo han realizado.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 20, 2013)

Sigo sin cambiar de opinión a ese respecto, productos comerciales inútiles conozco docenas como por ejemplo los ahorradores de corriente eléctrica. Que algo se venda no significa que funcione y en este particular no me lo creo. Y también es conocido que en la segunda guerra mundial los nazis hicieron una base en la antártida y otra en la cara oculta de la luna 

Lo bueno de tener una opinión es que siempre se puede cambiar. No sería la primera vez en que en este foro he descubierto que lo que yo creía que era cierto no lo era...pero de momento no trago: La mitad de la argumentación me parece absurda/inconsistente. (a mi me lo parece, que nadie se moleste, porfa)


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 20, 2013)

hola Scooter...lamento comunicarte..que estas completamente.equivocado...pues se esta usando mas de lo que tu crees...en las reformas con nitro.y en los turbo..se adapta al sistema de inyeccion....pues tiene la gran ventaja de bajar la temperatura.... pero sin perder potencia....(y tabien la aumenta de regalo).... y sino investigen..y veran..hasta los equipos de formula uno lo tiene...pero  NO ES un sistema para uso permamnente... que esa esla creecia de todos... pero sip es "magico"


----------



## masteralfonso7 (Dic 21, 2013)

No sabía del Agua – Metanol pero si probé de forma empírica (por la flojera) lo del generador de hidrógeno por electrólisis.
Una taza de agua, unas gotas de ácido sulfúrico, un eliminador de 110VCA a 12VCD  2 Amp., unas rondanas de acero inoxidable en cada punta de los electrodos sumergidos en la solución y a producir toneladas de H, bueno, bueno,  toneladas no pero parecía una taza de agua con pastillas efervescentes para el estómago XD.
La primera vez acerque una llama de encendedor a la orilla del vaso mientras se producían las burbujas de H y zas!!! Me explotó alcanzándome los brazos y cara, aunque no fue grave pues seguí con el experimento XD.
Ya después lo instale en el Chevy pop 2002 motor 1.6 TBI ( 1 inyector para los 4 cilindros) y funcionó, claro no daba el 50% de rendimiento como lo anuncian tantos sitios pero si daba algo:
Sin H 13 Km / L en ciudad, con H 14.5 a 15 Km/ L, en carretera no lo he probado (aún no he pagado el seguro de este año y no quiero correr riesgos)
Subiré fotos del interfecto pero aviso no le puse mucho empeño al invento así que no esperen ver finos acabados XD .
Casi no consume corriente, por lo visto consume lo que las luces de posición o un estéreo. Las bujías si se mantienen limpias en la cerámica, por el escape hay presencia de vapor de agua, se va a podrir con el tiempo pero como vivo en la playa de todas formas el ambiente cargado de salitre lo iba a podrir.
Saludos


----------



## analogico (Dic 21, 2013)

> Tacómetro
> 
> Shift light
> 
> ...



para que si eso lo tren de fabrica

lo unico que no trae es nivel de refrigerante



> limitador de rpm
> Encendido transistorizado


ya no se fabrican de encendido "analogo" y los que quedan son pocos





> Luz crepuscular (sistema que activa las luces de posición y luces bajas según el nivel de luz del exterior, cuando entras en un túnel, estacionamiento o simplemente cuando cae la tarde)



puede ser si quieres confiar en algo que te gaste la bateria si falla



> Temporizador del limpiaparabrisas (hay autos que solo traen 2 velocidades para el motor del limpiaparabrisas y otros que tienen control que te permite controlar la velocidad como si de un control de volumen de audio se tratara.)


no tiene mucha utilidad



> Pantalla cristal líquido o analógica (pilotos led o focos 12v) para indicar puertas abiertas


puede ser pero ya tren una luz que indica la puerta abierta
y  parece ser suficiente



> Panel de toma corriente con salida 12V y 5V usb para cargadores de celular etc.



de 12V ya trae el de 5V en formato usb
lo trae la radio 


bien dificil
ya todo lo necesario esta

y lo que no es por que no sirve como
 poner una pantalla con mas datos tomados del ecu
es algo super inutil 


y lo que falte  es mas barato comprarlo
como el radar ultrasonico 
o una camara trasera


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 21, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> para que si eso lo tren de fabrica
> lo unico que no trae es nivel de refrigerante
> ya no se fabrican de encendido "analogo" y los que quedan son pocos
> puede ser si quieres confiar en algo que te gaste la bateria si falla
> ...


 amigo analogico..que suerte que tienes... en.tener un auto con todo eso ....y que todo lo explicado no lo necesites......pues mirando mi vehiculo de uso diario y actual ...es una chevrolet apache modelo 1960...que la unica parte elecronica es la radio..AM....para eso este post....yyyyyyyyy el aporte donde esta ??????


----------



## analogico (Dic 21, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> amigo analogico..que suerte que tienes... en.tener un auto con todo eso ....y que todo lo explicado no lo necesites......pues mirando mi vehiculo de uso diario y actual ...es una *chevrolet apache modelo 1960*...que la unica parte elecronica es la radio..AM....para eso este post....yyyyyyyyy el aporte donde esta ??????



suerte la tuya de tener uno de esos vehiculos 
y   no las latas desechables que venden ahora


el aporte va en no re-inventar la rueda

lo unico que rescato seria  
el control de refrigerante pero en la forma de 
una alarma de nivel de refrigerante
el sistema  de deposito auxiliar que traen los vehiculos ahora es bastante malo
puedes tener el deposito lleno y el radiador vacio


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 22, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> suerte la tuya de tener uno de esos vehiculos
> y   no las latas desechables que venden ahora
> el aporte va en no re-inventar la rueda
> lo unico que rescato seria
> ...


 nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooo roja   nnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooo esta es la mia color original    esa no es original nunca salieron con esa caja de carga...a partir del 61 es otro modelo....y nunca ese color..son tonos pastel.... soy unico dueño..o sea desde 0 km... pero la cuestion es como fabricar esos equipos cuando no los tiene ..pues todo lo que sea mejora y seguridad es buenicimo... como un simple testigo de nivel del liquido de frenos..en este vehiculo te enteras.... cuando pasaste por encima de alguien...caja de liquido de fundicion..cerrada con tornillos de 10mm


----------



## analogico (Dic 22, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooo roja   nnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooo esta es la mia color original  Ver el archivo adjunto 103141 Ver el archivo adjunto 103142 esa no es original nunca salieron con esa caja de carga...a partir del 61 es otro modelo....y nunca ese color..son tonos pastel.... soy unico dueño..o sea desde 0 km



si salieron  con la caja
quizas llegaron atrasadas




tambien habian unas mas grandes que tenian la caja de madera


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 22, 2013)

noooooo esa es propaganda de EEUU ....nunca se fabrico en argentina asi... esa caja hasta despues del 1965..si ves la foto de mi camioneta..a la izquierda hay una c10 de 1965 con esa caja..pero era otra cabina.... se fabico asi desde 1957 hasta 1960..


----------



## analogico (Dic 22, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> noooooo esa es propaganda de EEUU ....nunca se fabrico en argentina asi..


siempre pasa  asi los modelos no son iguales o los hacen despues
 incluso en la de ahora de brazil
no es igual a la "americana"



locodelafonola dijo:


> . esa caja hasta despues del 1965..si ves la foto de mi camioneta..a la izquierda hay una c10 de 1965 con esa caja..pero era otra cabina.... se fabico asi desde 1957 hasta 1960..


otra pieza intercambiable
ahora sabes que es compaible con tu camioneta


----------



## masteralfonso7 (Dic 22, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> amigo analogico..que suerte que tienes... en.tener un auto con todo eso ....y que todo lo explicado no lo necesites......pues mirando mi vehiculo de uso diario y actual ...es una chevrolet apache modelo 1960...que la unica parte elecronica es la radio..AM....para eso este post....yyyyyyyyy el aporte donde esta ??????



ja , ja  ja , estamos iguales y eso que el Chevy pop que tengo es 2002 pues no trae de fabrica medidor RPM , ni radio USB, ni luz que indica puerta abierta, en fin que es de lo mas austero


----------



## Scooter (Dic 23, 2013)

Para gustos se hicieron los colores, para mi gusto la palabra "horrorosa" se queda muy muy corta para definir el frontal de esa camioneta. Eso si, al que le guste que lo disfrute, nada que objetar.

Si que es verdad que hoy en día todo es de usar y tirar y que el coche mas sencillo del mercado lleva de todo tres veces. Según eso el rango de mejoras es nulo pero bueno, es entretenido pensar en hacer alguna de las "comodidades" que llevan los coches de hoy en día.

Hace años pensé en hacer un "noautoradio", osea, poner una fuente de alimentación, un amplificador, una antena y un "dock" para tu teléfono. ¿Para que repetir todo lo que ya llevas en el bolsillo?

Otra opción es aprender a programar android (no se si algún día lo haré) teniendo que las tablets van a € el kg, en el coche se pone un emisor BT con las rpm, temperatura etc etc y en el tablet se ponen todos los indicadores virtuales que se quiera. Me suena que esto ya existe en el market.


----------



## analogico (Dic 23, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Otra opción es aprender a programar android (no se si algún día lo haré) teniendo que las tablets van a € el kg, en el coche se pone un emisor BT con las rpm, temperatura etc etc y en el tablet se ponen todos los indicadores virtuales que se quiera. Me suena que esto ya existe en el market.



una idea vistosa pero totalmente inutil  y muy distractiva

quizas usar el  tablet con 
 minicamaras usb que son mas economicas
en puntos estrategicos


otra cosa que sale mas barato comprar que hacer
es este radar creo que solo tiene 2 metros
http://es.aliexpress.com/item/Disco...ng-Parking-Radar-free-shipping/629929133.html


----------



## Scooter (Dic 24, 2013)

Comprar seguro que es mas barato para cualquier cosa. Pero es menos entretenido.


----------



## omarlanza (Abr 27, 2014)

Buenos días ! Tal vez un sistema HUD ? Es el sistema de información en el parabrisas , head up display , al estilo BMW . saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 27, 2014)

> Tal vez un sistema HUD ?


si lo unico que solo sirve para vehiculos con obd2, de ahi saca la informacion, los coches mas viejitos...no podrian...
http://es.aliexpress.com/item/New-Arrival-ActiSafety-Multi-Car-HUD-ASH-4-More-Details-Showing-OBD-Insert-Head-Up-Display/1231371195.html


----------



## omarlanza (Abr 29, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> Para gustos se hicieron los colores, para mi gusto la palabra "horrorosa" se queda muy muy corta para definir el frontal de esa camioneta. Eso si, al que le guste que lo disfrute, nada que objetar.
> 
> Si que es verdad que hoy en día todo es de usar y tirar y que el coche mas sencillo del mercado lleva de todo tres veces. Según eso el rango de mejoras es nulo pero bueno, es entretenido pensar en hacer alguna de las "comodidades" que llevan los coches de hoy en día.
> 
> ...


Los Tesla son así , con una tablet adosada al medio del salpicadero , donde  tú tienes el mando del climatizador . Abrazo desde Valencia



Scooter dijo:


> Para gustos se hicieron los colores, para mi gusto la palabra "horrorosa" se queda muy muy corta para definir el frontal de esa camioneta. Eso si, al que le guste que lo disfrute, nada que objetar.
> 
> Si que es verdad que hoy en día todo es de usar y tirar y que el coche mas sencillo del mercado lleva de todo tres veces. Según eso el rango de mejoras es nulo pero bueno, es entretenido pensar en hacer alguna de las "comodidades" que llevan los coches de hoy en día.
> 
> ...


Los Tesla son así , con una tablet adosada al medio del salpicadero , donde  tú tienes el mando del climatizador . Abrazo desde Valencia


----------



## Scooter (Abr 29, 2014)

Tablet  se queda corto. Es un televisor mas bien. Es de 17".
Personalmente no me gusta esa sábana.


----------

